# Randy Moss Tribute



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

http://blog.lib.umn.edu/maasx003/Vikings/

click on Moss tribute video

Might be a punk but the guy is fun to watch


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

It was good :beer:


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

I will miss him. Gah it sucks seein him as a raider.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I still think the vikes made a good team decision moving him!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I think it wil probably be the best "team" move.....but, what a waste of talent. It is just too bad that these guys cannot see what they could be....respected people instead of idiots. All he had to do was shut up and play and he could have been one of the best ever, instead he will be remembered for his assinine behavior instead!!! uke:


----------



## wheatleyNEB (Feb 25, 2004)

He did do some pretty stupid things but he also did alot of nice things as well. In that video it shows him handing the ball to a few people. I guess those are just the highleights of his better times. Oh well, I am hoping he will help the Raiders out this year, he should be able to if he can keep his mouth and temper in control......


----------

